# John Letters Forged Master Model Irons



## Jon321 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi all, just thought I would give a little review of some irons that most people would probably not even consider. 

After getting back into the game last year I decided that I would treat myself to some new clubs. I was previously using a set of Callaway X20's that were second from an auction site. I booked in to try out a few different models in DG and started out by trying the RBZ's, VRS's, Callaway razr X's and Mizuno JPX's. I had a good hit with all but nothing stood out. The guy who was doing the fitting suggested I tried the forged master models ( I am aware DG have a connection with John letters so was abit concerned this he would push them to get a sale) however after hitting a few I was recieving a much nicer low flight and a little more distance. I also fell in love with the simple classy look of them. The DG guy put no pressure on to go with these but I felt these were abit more workable, even for someone of my ability. 

Overall I have had around 10 rounds with them now and have certainly noticed an improvement in my iron play. 

Like I said at the start I know most people will usually go with the big brand names but it is always worth trying everything on offer. 

Thanks for reading

Jon


----------



## thecraw (Oct 5, 2012)

Good set of bats, nowt wrong with a quality set of JL blades.


----------



## Octagon (Oct 11, 2012)

My first set of clubs were John Letters blades, they have a long history of iron making. It's good to hear they have a nice set of forged clubs out there, I thought they were only producing cavity backs these days.


----------



## Jon321 (Oct 11, 2012)

Yeah I'm aware they have a good history. Just something I would never have considered these days. I also had a hit with the master model driver the other week and my god it was long. I'm very tempted to get one. I'm finding there's not much distance wise between my rbz 3 wood and 910 driver.


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 12, 2012)

I saw these irons when I was in DG a few weeks back and thought they looked lovely.


----------

